
The Next Financial Calamity Is Coming - mooreds
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/09/12/business/the-next-recession-financial-crisis.html
======
cbanek
While I agree we're all taking on a lot of debt with these low interest rates
(which I believe was the idea), I have to love the twist ending with "hackers"
and cybercrime causing the next financial crisis, even more than geopolitical
risk.

That seems a bit insane to me. I'm trying to generate a list of things that
could cause a financial crisis, like hacking the markets or maybe some trading
bots, and making them do crazy things to tank the market? It doesn't seem like
a big data dump/exposure would cause a financial panic to me.

------
gaius
All of this can be blamed on interest rates being artificially low due to
political meddling. Exactly the same as Gordon Brown’s insane policy prior to
2008.

~~~
pascalxus
i dont know why you were down voted. low interest rates definitely is playing
a role in the amount of money sloshing around looking for risky investments. i
think the fed should have started raising interest rates a few years earlier
than they did. and as for right now, it seems they're continuing their ramp
up.

